# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Conference: Going Native - The Practicalities of Breeding Local Honeybees.

## Stromnessbees

Who's coming?

http://www.bibba.com/conference_2010.php

Doris

----------


## Trog

Would love to ... but it's a long way to Tipperary ...

----------


## POPZ

Doris,

Just read that myself and it looks really interesting. Providing we have a good season, I just might be tempted to go. And how about doing a Scottish poster??

----------


## gavin

Better than that, Doris is giving a talk!  Unfortunately I have a conference in Dundee which overlaps.

G.

----------


## Stromnessbees

Is she?  The idea was to get Torquil to do most of the talking and that I provide the morphometry data. But Torquil doesn't know yet ...

Doris

----------


## gavin

:Big Grin: 

Well, you are named on the tentative programme on the web page.

----------


## Jon

Hi Doris.
I just paid my conference fee so will be good to meet up in Cahir.
Anyone elso going?

----------


## POPZ

Wish I was, could do with an injection of bee stuff and maybe the odd pint of the old magic - enjoy guys!

----------


## Jon

Off to Cahir tomorrow morning.

Noone else going from Scotland apart from Doris?

I believe all the usual suspects will be there, Roger Patterson, Peter Edwards, Dave Cushman, Terry Clare et al.
let's hope someone knows how to pull a good pint of stout in Kilcoran Lodge.
..or I'll want my money back.

----------


## Hoomin_erra

> Would love to ... but it's a long way to Tipperary ...


ouch, that was bad.

----------


## Trog

Sorry  :Wink:

----------


## Stromnessbees

> Wish I was, could do with an injection of bee stuff and maybe the odd pint of the old magic - enjoy guys!


The old magic is doing it's job just fine, having a great time here...

Doris

----------


## POPZ

> The old magic is doing it's job just fine, having a great time here...Doris


Ha! - so glad for you all, not at all jealouse! Does this leave you with any time/ability to actually go to the conference???????

----------


## Trog

Hello Popz, good to see you back in here!  How was yesterday?

----------


## Jon

> Ha! - so glad for you all, not at all jealouse! Does this leave you with any time/ability to actually go to the conference???????


Doris does her turn at 2.00 PM today
Conference highlight for me so far was Doris arguing with Andrew Abrahams in the bar on Friday evening over which one of them lived on the bleakest island.
Put me in mind of the 4 Yorkshiremen sketch.

----------


## Trog

Having visited both islands, I'd say Doris wins hands down  :Wink:

----------


## Jon

Here are a few photos from saturday afternoon at the Galtee apiary

galtee-crowd..jpg 

opening-up..jpg

terry-clare..jpg

mervyn-grafting..jpg

peteredwards-ben&#4.jpg

----------


## Jon

More pics

roger-patterson-&#6.jpg

Micheál-Mac- Giol&#1.jpg

mervyn-eddie-pam&#4.jpg

----------


## gavin

Excellent, very nice to see all that, thanks Jon.  There are a lot of familiar faces there (but where's Doris?!).  Is that Torquil sporting a beard now?

----------


## Jon

That indeed is Torquil with the stylish Goatee to the right in the first photo.
He claims to be too busy to post on the forum but I did my best to persuade him.
I don't know how Doris managed to avoid the camera. I was sitting beside her at most of the lectures.
Must be a shrinking violet!
Mervyn gave Ole Hertz, Balser Fried and Kate Thompson a lift to Dublin airport so I had some multi-cultural banter on the way home. 
I could see Balser was having diffs with my not so educated Belfast accent but unfortunately it is the only one I've got - apart from the Mexican Spanish and I reckon that would have been worse.

----------


## Stromnessbees

Here's my little selection of pictures from Ireland:

lovely dark Galtee bees, docile and productive:

DSCF5301..jpg


the Ben Harden Method of queen rearing is very  popular:

DSCF5283..jpg


cell-bar:

DSCF5289..jpg


record book with list of essentials:

DSCF5288..jpg


and a captive audience: 

DSCF5278..jpg

----------


## Jon

Hi Doris.
You been spying on me or maybe it is Terry Clare's Santa Claus beard which is of interest?

One of the best moments from the weekend was when Micheál Mac Giolla Coda stood up on his little crate to do the introduction and someone in the front row bent down and picked up a disorientated queen from the ground in front of him.
Do you think it was a miracle?
Maybe he can make them drop from the sky at will -  a bit like a rain of frogs only in his case it is Galtee queens.

Micheál-Mac- Giol&#1.jpg

----------

